
The opioid crisis changed how doctors think about pain - DiabloD3
https://www.vox.com/2017/6/5/15111936/opioid-crisis-pain-west-virginia
======
overdunk
I'd say this is the new alcoholism, except ordinary people who would have
trivial access to alcohol no matter how regulated, would not be able to refine
opiates into the doses these new drugs provide.

There are people out there who know these pills are a destructive force, and
make them available in the same large volume anyway.

